# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  rok trajanja maxi cosi sjedalice

## brane

Ančice i ostale šefice od autosjedalica, koliki je rok trajanja maxi cosi sjedalicama o-9 kg i 9-18kg???
hitno mi je a ne mogu naći nigdje ništa na njihovim stranicama

----------


## Lutonjica

mislim da se nijedna sjedalica ne smije koristiti ako je starija od 8 godina.

----------


## Nika

Kod sjedalica za novorodjencad je rok 5 godina, dok sjedalice I grupe od 09-18 kg mogu mozda jos jednu do dvije no nikako duze od 8.
No mislim da im na uputama isto pise 5 god.

Prva grupa je specificna po tome sto ima puno vise stresa na sjedalicu tokom godina koristenja.

----------


## kljucic

Podižem pitanje iz prašine.
D. je taman prerastao Maxi Cosi Tobi (9-18kg). Proizvedena je 03/2008. _Koliki je rok trajanja te sjedalice?_ ​(na njihovim stranicama ne mogu naći apsolutno nikakav podatak)
I. će mi taman još malo ući u tu grupu pa ne znam da li se možemo još nekako stisnuti ili da joj kupujem novu?

----------


## rafael

> Podižem pitanje iz prašine.
> D. je taman prerastao Maxi Cosi Tobi (9-18kg). Proizvedena je 03/2008. _Koliki je rok trajanja te sjedalice?_ ​(na njihovim stranicama ne mogu naći apsolutno nikakav podatak)
> I. će mi taman još malo ući u tu grupu pa ne znam da li se možemo još nekako stisnuti ili da joj kupujem novu?


Kad smo mi kupovali Tobicu na njihovoj je stranici stajao podatak da je rok trajanja 5 godina

----------


## luci07

Prikrpat ću se ovdje s pitanjem. Gdje se nalazi datum proizvodnje na mc cabrio?

----------


## tua

u onoj ladici gdje stoje upute

----------


## luci07

Hvala. Gledala sam tamo, ali nisam ga uočila. Probat ću bolje pogledati.

----------


## daddycool

kod MC-a je politika 5 godina od datuma kupnje
upute su online i u njima piše
provjerite

----------


## Lucky2

Imam jedno pitanje, nedavno sam prala sjedalicu i sad ne mogu nazad ugurati
onu srebrnu kopču u ono sivo plastično. Radi se o Maxi Cosi. Može li netko pomoći?

----------


## daddycool

teško je ovako preko foruma
stavi barem sliku problema

----------


## Lucky2

ma znam, ali nisam baš toliko informatički pismena (sram me reći, ali trebalo mi je dobrih
mjesec dana da skužim kak da uopće nešto napišem i pošaljem)
ako uspijem, kamo da tu sliku stavim?

----------


## rahela

sliku digneš na neki web album, pa ovdje u post staviš link na tu sliku

----------


## Lucky2

toga sam se i bojala (ja sam više: radi vole kad nema škole)

da ne duljim, javit ću se ponovo kad to sve obavim

----------

